# New website that will feature Breeder Listings



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://www.hedgehogbreeders.org/
Still a work in progress. Free of charge to everyone,all we ask is for you to place our banner somewhere on your website to help generate traffic. We have a homemade products section too and it's also free of charge to get listed.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

This is so great, I'm super excited!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that's great!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! Great job Larry! I know that's a lot of extra work. Hedgie owners all over will be grateful!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This site will be great for people all around the globe! You guys did a wonderful job! I also love the homemade hedgie products.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Job on the website Larry! Looks excellent so far


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job Larry  I know that had to be a ton a work but its super appreciated.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Good job Larry!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anyone making hedgehog related products can be added to this page
http://www.hedgehogbreeders.org/hedgehog-products.html A banner and website/page are required to get listed.
Also plenty of room for any good breeders that would like to be listed, website is required.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Good job larry  Looks great ^-^


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job and idea! It makes me wish I was getting another hedgie. But that won't be happening any time soon.


----------

